# How To Start Your Morning



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

If you are like I am first thing after booting up in the morning I go to the same four or five links to catch up. I found this and started using it:

open notepad and type the following lines... (Substitute your on links)

@echo off
iexplore http://www.thefacts.com/
iexplore http://www.dslreports.com/forums/fav
iexplore http://forums.techguy.org/index.php?s=
iexplore http://strangecosmos.com/

save this file as websites.bat in the same directory (folder) as iexplore.exe. The location of iexplore is different with different versions of windows so you may just want to do a search for iexplore.exe to find its actual location. Create a shortcut on your desktop to the file websites.bat and you should be off and running. If you want to add to or delete anything in the bat file just highlight it and do a shift\right click and open it with Notepad.

Thanks to borelli34


----------



## oldie (Sep 28, 2003)

Good one - many thanks Deke

Oldie


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

HI Deke
I have been looking for a page to go to when I start my computer and went to the pages you have suggested. I was in the http://strangecosmos.com/ last night and I found a few things that I did not like about it. It tried to have me install Avenue A several times and also Gator cookies tried to get in. I assure you I have no bad things on my computer to have this happen I use cookie wall so I can see the cookies that sites try to give me and I can except or deny them. Just wanted you to know this and have you experienced the same problem in that site?


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I have had no problems with that link at all. I use it daily.


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Hi Deke.
I followed your directions and I have the Websites.bat icon on the desktop.Question:
When I click on the icon I get a dark page with the links I wanted,but they are not hot links that I can bring up with a double click. Should they be hot links or did I goof?
Many thanks.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Prof-You need to store the bat file in the same folder with iexplore.exe then right click it and create a shortcut on your desktop.

My iexplore.exe is in C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer

If you have it right all the links will open at one time.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Here is an image of the process:


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

My list is all black....not like yours.
I'm doing something wrong. Do I need the "@echo off"? I haven't put that with the list.

Here is where my iexplore.exe is:
C:\program files\support.com\backup\ie\iexplore.exe

I put Websites.bat in the "ie" folder.....is that right.

Thanks.
I don't see your iexplore.exe in your Interner Explorer folder
Deke.... I found the problem. I have two iexplore.exe foloders and I was using the wrong one.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Deke....I finally got it going! I must have had another "senior" moment.....a little thick today.
The only problem I have now: When I r click on Websites.bat and click on "send to" > click desktop (shortcut).....it doesn't appear on the desktop. However, I can create a shortcut and drag it to the desktop.
Thanks for your help Deke.


----------



## bilnrobn (Jan 16, 2003)

Hey that is really neat Deke! Thanks!
The only danger I see is that some people may get carried away and put too many sites into it, to the point where they run out of resources and crash their computer. (I've just put my top three sites in and it works beautifully!)


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

So just what all does this do Deke?


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Good morning Harry.

I did this mainly for my wife who is afraid to mess with my pc. She can click one icon and get the weather and three news sources we read all in one click.

I have also started using it. I have them arranged so the final window that opens is the one I read first and so on.

I thought about you when I got this in an email with the story about Winston Churchhill's dad helping a man's son go to college. This was part of the email:

Work like you don't need the money. 

Love like you've never been hurt. 

Dance like nobody's watching. 

Sing like nobody's listening. 

Live like it's Heaven on Earth.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Slimbrowser has the option to open a specific predefined group on startup. I use it all the time. You can save all open sites to a group, then in the startup options put the name of the group as your start page. Since it's a tabbed browser, it doesn't junk your desktop up like iexplore does.

Hint: If you install the latest version of Slimbrowser, uncheck the "mysearch" in the install options, it ain't needed.

www.flashpeak.com

Hmmm, This is what spywareguide.com has to say about mysearch..


> An IE toolbar providing search features targeted at the site mysearch.com. (Which is a myway.com site; MyWay are the same people as iWon.com, writers of the Aornum parasite.)
> Although from the same creators as Aornum, this product does not appear to create any advertising or transmit data.


Guess it's not spyware, but it still ain't needed.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks Deke,

Sounds like a good way to do things for the wife. 

He hee I better add these two lines to my sig.
Sing like nobody's listening.
Live like it's Heaven on Earth.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm confusled.  I did everything just like it said, however, it doesn't open the second one until I've closed the first one, and the third one until I've closed the second one.  Can someone help me.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Here's the exact text I have in the file:

@echo off
iexplore http://forums.techguy.org/index.php?s=
iexplore http://www.weather.com/weather/local/95949?lswe=95949&lwsa=WeatherLocalUndeclared
iexplore http://www.sacbee.com/


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Nevermind don't I feel stupid. They were _supposed_ to open one at a time.  I had it right and I didn't even know it.


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

Avant browser will open all these sites at the same time, You can cascade them or tile them or click each one separately.


----------



## CharlieMouse (Jun 13, 2003)

Like that code try this one:

open up notepad

type
start notepad.exe
start iexplore.exe
start C:\apache\apache.exe
start C:\apache\mysql\bin\mysql.exe

than save as a .bat file
example webtools.bat, save to your desktop or put in your start meun/startup folder to start at boot.

tghis can be done with any program on windows Xp not sure about older may work on 2000.


----------



## CharlieMouse (Jun 13, 2003)

tghis. hehe sorry


----------



## aam94 (Jul 14, 2003)

strangecosmos.. some funny stuff!


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

aam94-The first time I went to strange cosmos I must have spent over an hour looking through it. Another one is dribbleglass.com.


----------



## bklynyc (Jun 11, 2001)

I used to use a cool little program called IE Quickstart. It opens multiple windows at once.
http://www.iequickstart.com/About/

But now I use a tabbed browser called MYIE2 and group pages.
http://www.myie2.com/html_en/home.htm


----------

